# Barre, VT 2005 Farm Show Jan. 25-27, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to the Vermont state Farm Show in Barre in Jan, 25-27, 2005:

http://www.uvm.edu/extension/farmshow/


----------

